# need ideas for new site



## Browni (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi,
Im looking for ideas for my new site (a re-version of my current site) 

The address is :www.adambrowndesigns.co.uk

I have no ideas as to what I should do with it next either in content or layout ways.

FYI: My prices will be changing soon.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

Check out www.coolhomepages.com and you can see lots of ideas.  Don't forget to check out the templates!!  I think that's a good starting spot.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 21, 2004)

Dropping the use if iFrames (or frames for that matter) would be a good thing to consider.

Take the K.I.S.S. rule (Keep It Simple S????) into consideration...you're going to be selling your self/services with the page, make it easily accessibly and usable.  Keep the flashy stuff to a minimum...in other words something professional looking.

Take a look at the newer Stop Design site.  Nice and cleanly done.
http://www.stopdesign.com/

CSS Vault has an archive with links to a whole bunch of nicely done sites...great place to find inspiration.
http://www.cssvault.com/


----------



## Browni (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks guys very helpful. Something I was thinking of doing was a more personal orientated site, because i think that my current site is quite cold and business like, do you think that i should keep them separate or join them? I believe this would require a CMS solution like (http://www.movabletype.org) or am i wrong. Also the current contact form i have doesn't work very well can you suggest others?
Thanks

Adam


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2004)

I think iFrames are OK. Better than any other frames.  But CSS is awesome!


----------



## ian27 (Jun 21, 2004)

I think that what you have already appears clean and simple enough. Why do you want to move to a more personal rather than business approach?

Ian


----------



## Browni (Jun 22, 2004)

how do i achieve what you get with iframes ie static page but changing content with CSS?


----------



## mdnky (Jun 22, 2004)

You would use *overflow: scroll* on a div.  Problem is if you keep your current layout, it would be hard to use the overflow feature.

All in all, I'd say forget using any kind of scrolling.  I'm not a big fan of it as it seems unprofessional and silly to me.  In certain instances maybe it has a use, but for the main content of a site it doesn't.  Just makes it that much harder to use and will look funky on different size screens.

I did a quick mockup in XHTML/CSS of what you have there now...warning to MSIE users, there's no current fix in place for the IE box model issues since it was a quickie as an example.  It'll work fine in Safari though.  The mockup probably won't validate as it's XHTML 1.1 as text-html, but other than that one issue it should be valid code and should be pretty accessible.

http://homepage.mac.com/mdnky/abd/index.html


----------



## ian27 (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree with Twister. iFrames aren't all that bad, I've used them on occasions.  But definitely steer clear of frames. 

Another way of doing it is by using a JavaScript scroller.  If you're using DreamWeaver there's an extension for this called GeeWizz by Project Seven I think.

I have used it on one occasion on this website http://www.colorprism.com.

Ian


----------



## mdnky (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's what his current site looks like in Lynx...take a peek then say those iFrames aren't so bad <G>.

We're talking about main content, not a news scroller or anything here.  Definitely don't want a JS scroller for that.


----------



## Browni (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm liking the mock up you have done, its very nice, looking at the sites on http://www.cssvault.com/ some of them look amazing!! so i may do something like that. XHTML? how is this different to HTML? and I am using Go live 6.0 is there anything i need to get in order to write in it?


----------



## Dusky (Jun 22, 2004)

Regarding your interest in a personal publishing system...

Having had MovableType for over a year, having tested TextPattern, and having ran WordPress for months...  I say:

Try WordPress.

Some benefits of (out-of-the-box) WordPress over the latest version of MovableType that I ran (2.6.x):  no rebuilding; files take up less space; spam through comment entries is well-handled; private entries are possible; you may post-date an entry so that it's published automatically on the date you set; edit one template file and you'll have established the look for the whole site; you can place your index file in the main directory of your site so that people can type yourdomain.com and be able to access your blog, instead of yourdomain.com/blogdirectory (without having to mess with htaccess file); it's as free as air.


----------



## Dusky (Jun 22, 2004)

> XHTML? how is this different to HTML?



Differences Between XHTML and HTML


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm always surprised when people are anxious to changes things simply for the sake of CHANGE. That's such a DotCom way of thinking.

If the site is doing what it needs to do, why change it?

If you don't know wha the site is suppsed to be doing, then you should focus on why it exists rather than what it looks like.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 23, 2004)

Browni said:
			
		

> I am using Go live 6.0 is there anything i need to get in order to write in it?



Not too sure on that as I've never been a fan of GoLive.  IMO it's always lagged behind Dreamweaver.  I had tried 6.0 for a while, but that was pre-XHTML days for me.  GoLive CS was just a big pain in the u know what, way too bulky and didn't feel right.  I've been using Dreamweaver MX 2004, BBEdit 7.1, and skEdit lately.  I'm leaning towards moving everything to skEdit as it seems to be the best option for hand coding right now.  

As long as you remember the basics, you should be able to utilize GoLive.  Not sure how nasty it is on rewriting/correcting code it considers invalid though (anyone else know?).





			
				TommyWillB said:
			
		

> I'm always surprised when people are anxious to changes things simply for the sake of CHANGE. That's such a DotCom way of thinking.
> 
> If the site is doing what it needs to do, why change it?
> 
> If you don't know wha the site is suppsed to be doing, then you should focus on why it exists rather than what it looks like.



Sometimes change is good.  Old designs become stale after a while too.  

In this case I think a redesign is a good thing, be it a recode of the current layout in valid markup with accessibility in mind or a total redo of the layout.


----------



## Browni (Jun 23, 2004)

well, Im going to give XHTML a go, doesnt look that differnt from HTML.  I want to keep my cuurrent logo , the hand holding a pen. but im looking for a clean non cluttered look.  Ill post somthing ive been working on ( under a differnt name for a client) when im done.


----------



## ian27 (Jun 23, 2004)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> I'm always surprised when people are anxious to changes things simply for the sake of CHANGE. That's such a DotCom way of thinking.
> 
> If the site is doing what it needs to do, why change it?



I guess it does give some software engineers a reason for their existence!


----------



## Browni (Jun 23, 2004)

Well iv'e been doing some work on a design for a client for the company im doing some work for under their name. I was thinking of doing something like this. What you think?

have a look : http://www.adambrowndesigns.co.uk/dev/new_abd/

I would of course use my logo / cooperate color.

Ian : I love your site is it amazing!

Adam


----------



## twister (Jun 23, 2004)

Browni said:
			
		

> Well iv'e been doing some work on a design for a client for the company im doing some work for under their name. I was thinking of doing something like this. What you think?
> 
> have a look : http://www.adambrowndesigns.co.uk/dev/new_abd/
> 
> ...



I don't like that site.  The buttons bug the heck out of me since you can't click on them easy and it's so plain.  That's my opinion.


----------



## quiksan (Jun 23, 2004)

Browni said:
			
		

> Well iv'e been doing some work on a design for a client for the company im doing some work for under their name.



wow. I really don't know what that means.  lol


anyway, I like the simplicity of the design (though it is a LITTLE sparse).  I agree with Twister, that the buttons should be done differently, so that your cursor doesn't have to be exactly ON a letter.  
don't over-use the sphere.  it looks good on the main page, but looks WAY over-done on the pricing page.

all in all I think you're off to a good start, but some polishing and fleshing-out of the site will go a long way.

disclaimer: there are my OPINIONS, and amatuer opinions at that.


----------



## Browni (Jun 23, 2004)

ahh but amatuer opinions are what count. ok i will re work that a bit  if only photoshop would open! it keeps trying to download something and then crashing out!


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 23, 2004)

ian27 said:
			
		

> I guess it does give some software engineers a reason for their existence!


Yeah... the ones who are not busy... And there is probably a reason they are not busy. 

All the good ones ARE too busy for needless change.


----------



## ian27 (Jun 24, 2004)

Browni said:
			
		

> Ian : I love your site is it amazing!



Thanks for the complement Adam. It's always great to get positive comments from fellow designers. Cheers!


----------



## Browni (Jun 24, 2004)

ahhggh I cant think of a good navigation ive tried boxed navigation (as it is at the moment ) top navigation ( i hate it )  any ideas?


----------

